# Felt F75X, F65X or F4X?



## tracerprix (Mar 19, 2011)

I know I want a Felt cyclocross bike. I don't know which one I want. I plan on using it to commute and ride on some fire/slight gravel dirt roads. I do not like the fact that it doesn't have rack mounts, but I'll just use a back pack I guess, that way I don't have to keep taking on and off the rack. I can't seem to decide between those three bikes. I prefer Campagnolo, but not sure if I want to build it. I didn't care for SRAM Rival on my road bike so maybe not the F65X. Too many problems with SRAM, Hence why I went to Campy. I never rode Shimano, and do not like how the brake lever swings over. On a test ride on a Shimano equiped bike, when I went to apply the brakes I ended up almost shifting the bike, so probably not any of the other FX complete bikes. Maybe I should just get the F1X frame and build it up to campy. Damn I think I made up my mind! But I didn't want that expensive of a bike to commute with, and I cannot talk the wife into a 3rd bike, well not yet. Ha Ha. Money is sort of an issue, and I have had no luck finding a 53cm frame or complete bike used anywhere.

I wish they had more frame only options. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

tracerprix said:


> I know I want a Felt cyclocross bike. I don't know which one I want. I plan on using it to commute and ride on some fire/slight gravel dirt roads. I do not like the fact that it doesn't have rack mounts, but I'll just use a back pack I guess, that way I don't have to keep taking on and off the rack. I can't seem to decide between those three bikes. I prefer Campagnolo, but not sure if I want to build it. I didn't care for SRAM Rival on my road bike so maybe not the F65X. Too many problems with SRAM, Hence why I went to Campy. I never rode Shimano, and do not like how the brake lever swings over. On a test ride on a Shimano equiped bike, when I went to apply the brakes I ended up almost shifting the bike, so probably not any of the other FX complete bikes. Maybe I should just get the F1X frame and build it up to campy. Damn I think I made up my mind! But I didn't want that expensive of a bike to commute with, and I cannot talk the wife into a 3rd bike, well not yet. Ha Ha. Money is sort of an issue, and I have had no luck finding a 53cm frame or complete bike used anywhere.
> 
> I wish they had more frame only options. Thanks for any input.



F65x has mounts for rack. Find a shop that will swap the parts you want onto the frame of your dreams.

If you want carbon + discs you might want to wait a couple more months.

-SD


----------



## tracerprix (Mar 19, 2011)

There is a 55cm f15x at the lbs I might have them build it up to see if it fits me. The stand over is close. We will see.


----------

